# my appt with endocrinologist for tests



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

So finally I got a letter through letting me know when my appointment is with the endocrinologist/metabolism specialist.....its in 3 months time as my case isn't 'urgent'.







I know I'm not dying or anything, but....3 months?







my doctor told me a maximum of six weeks wait I was told to expect an appointment prior to christmas!







So hey anyway what is another 3 months on top of the 30 I've already waited? except that it is a ridiculous amount of time to go on not being told what is actually wrong with you...Oh well, I think i shall just plod on as usual without the medical profession, seems to me they couldn't organise a p*ss-up in a brewery







Clair


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Seems to me you're right Clair! For supposedly being so smart, they can be awfully dumb sometimes! Hope all goes well, be sure to let us know how it goes (when it finally gets here







)


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Let's hope it's well worth the wait







Although I have to say, I don't think your experience is unusual. It seems the norm to wait at least 3 months to see a consultant down here. 12 months minimum at the Wareham M.E. Clinic. Do let us know how you get on, it would be very interesting to hear about.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Clair,





















Must be the average wait here too. Can you call back and ask to be put on their cancellation list. Just in case someone calls in to cancel you could step in to take their appt.


----------

